# Hife gesucht,LimeWire 4.9 PRO, Problem mit Java j2re1.4.2.



## Wackers-Home (9. November 2005)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe auf eure kompetente Hilfe für einen Linux-Neuling bei folgendem Problem. 
Ich wollte Limewire 4.9 PRO ( Kaufversion ) unter SuSe-Linux 10 installieren. aber bei der Installation bekomme ich die Meldung das Programm benötigt 
Java j2re1.4.1. - Auf meinem Linux ist Java j2re1.4.2. installiert. 
Lime wire erkennt das wohl nicht? was kann ich tun damit LimeWire erkennt das Java j2re1.4.2. installiert ist und auch damit läuft? Oder muss ich gegen die alte Java-Version tauschen? 
Nun bitte ich euch um eine genaue Erklärung des auszuführenden Ablauf's. 
Vielen Dank für eure Mühen.      

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 
Willi


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

*Re: Es gibt kein Linux 10!!*

Ich vermute das es an einem fehlerhaften PATH oder JAVA_HOME / CLASSPATH liegen könnte. Leider benutze ich kein Limewire. Das Problem kann man aber bei so ziemlich jedem Programm bekommen, wenn es Java nicht findet.

Tippe mal in der Konsole ein:

```
echo $PATH;echo $JAVA_HOME;echo $CLASSPATH
```
Es sollte eine ausgabe folgen, die z. B. so ausschaut:

```
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/sbin
/usr/java/jdkXXX
/usr/java/jdkXXX
```
Das XXX steht für die Javaversion. Falls CLASSPATH keinen Wert hat -> das ist bei einigen Linux Distributionen nicht zwingend notwendig (ich bin nicht sicher wie es bie Suse  Linux ist)

Dies ist ein Beispiel, wie Du den Pfad kurzfristig setzen kannst, damit die Installation sauber vonstatten geht (die Versionsnummer und Pfade müßtest Du natürlich anpassen:

```
export PATH=/usr/java/jdk1.3.1/bin:$PATH
export JAVA_HOME="/usr/java/jdk1.3.1"
export CLASSPATH=.:/usr/java/jdk1.3.1
```

Abschließend: Du hast vermutlich SUSE Linux 10.
Die Zahlen stehen für die jeweilige Version der Distribution. Es gibt SUSE Linux 10, Fedora Core 1, Mandrake 5, usw.
Der Linux Kernel (der Systemkern) den die Distributionen verwenden hat maximal Version 2.6.x


----------



## Wackers-Home (10. November 2005)

*Re: Es gibt kein Linux 10!!*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine INFO Neurodeamon, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin werde ich das mal probieren. Sorry, ich nutze SuSe Linux 10. Werde mich dann wieder melden, und schreiben wie es gelaufen ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Willi


----------



## Wackers-Home (16. November 2005)

Hallo,      

beim Installieren hat mir ein Bekannter geholfen. Mit der Option beim Installieren " --nodeps "hats hingehauen läuft super

    
Gruss Willi


----------

